# Does this sound right? Wyndham Resale taking 3-4 months for closing



## Trinity524 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello All!

Thank you in advance for your assistance.

I bought a timeshare through ebay on Thursday night.  Friday night I paid for it.  I was instructed that the Closing company will contact me around Wednesday or Thursday.  I am aware that this is probably due to the 5 day rescission period.  The Timeshare selling company stated we should get the recorded deed in 3-4 months?  We are new to this, so I was a little shocked.  Does this sound right to everyone?  When a further inquired he said the closing company would be able to make reservations prior to this if I needed them.  

Please let me know if this sounds right!

Thank you


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 29, 2011)

Really figure on 5-6 months before you can book reservations with your online account. If it happens faster, be happy.


----------



## siesta (Jan 29, 2011)

> The Timeshare selling company stated we should get the recorded deed in 3-4 months?


no this doesn't sound right, either the rep mis-spoke or you misunderstood.  First thing the TS company will do is send your new deed to be recorded at the county (often done online), once the company receives your recorded deed, they will send you and the resort a copy.  Now this is usually where the long wait will occur, waiting for the resort to recognize you as the new owner.  So no it won't take 3-4 months to record your deed, but it will probably take that amount of time for the whole transfer process to be completed.


----------



## Trinity524 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you both so much!

I have worked in the mortgage 1st loan business, and I know if can take quite a while for a county to record something, but I have a feeling the guy didn't have a clue.  I appreciate the help.  Should I get something in the mail when Wyndham recognizes me as the new owner? I suppose I will get the bill from Wyndam for maintenance fees directly when it's all set up.  Is this correct?

TIA


----------



## siesta (Jan 29, 2011)

Trinity524 said:


> Thank you both so much!
> 
> I have worked in the mortgage 1st loan business, and I know if can take quite a while for a county to record something, but I have a feeling the guy didn't have a clue.  I appreciate the help.  Should I get something in the mail when Wyndham recognizes me as the new owner? I suppose I will get the bill from Wyndam for maintenance fees directly when it's all set up.  Is this correct?
> 
> TIA


 yes you'll get the newly recorded deed mailed to you by your TS company, and then the notification of new ownership mailed to you by wyndham.


----------



## JimMIA (Jan 30, 2011)

I can give you a pretty accurate timeline for our purchase (so far -- we're not completely done yet).

We purchased via eBay on July 19, and closed on July 29 (the realtor and closing company are located in Washington state).  Closing was never a problem, and the new deed was sent to Wyndham that same day.

We expected a 2-3 month delay following the closing.  When we didn't hear anything by the end of October, I called Wyndham.  I was told that there had been an error in the deed (which was true, and not Wyndham's fault) and that the corrected deed had been received by Wyndham on October 18.

I waited until mid-December, hearing nothing, and then called Wyndham owner services again.  I was told that our Wyndham account had been established on Dec 2, and that a package of information should be in the mail to me.  

I called back on December 29 to check on the info package, this time speaking with the reservations folks.  The reservations agent was able to give me complete information on my account (including both credit pooled points and 2010 points I didn't know existed).  I was able to "deposit" most of the 2010 points into RCI, although I did not yet have an RCI account.  She also confirmed to me that the information packet should have been sent on Dec 2, but she requested another mailing for me.

For the first time, the reservations agent told me establishment of the RCI account was not automatic and I had to *request* an RCI account.  She transfered me to owner services for that.  

Owner services requested the RCI account for me (STILL don't have it!), confirmed that the RCI deposit was properly accounted for, and gave me a completely different story on the owner information package.  She told me that there is NO owner information package sent to resale buyers and that all the previous info on that subject I'd been given by several other Wyndham reps was incorrect.  I guess she's right, because we never have received even one scrap of paper from Wyndham. (all of our contact info is correct and has been re-checked multiple times)

Our Wyndham account is set up, I can access the member online stuff, I've made a reservation successfully, but we're still waiting for RCI (which, from everything I've been told, is RCI's slowness -- not Wyndham's).  I was originally told it would take two weeks (from Dec 29), but I've now been told twice to wait "at least" two more weeks and then recheck.


----------



## paxsarah (Jan 30, 2011)

I'll add that my experience was very similar to JimMIA's. We purchased three contracts between mid-September and mid-October. They each took about a month to initially record the deed with the county, and the first two took 6-8 weeks to get set up within Wyndham. The third had a deed error - I received the corrected deed about 2 weeks ago and I'm still waiting for Wyndham to process it.

For the first contract that was processed, we _did_ get a letter from Wyndham in about mid-December. I think it included our member number, points balance, and balance due.  There were also two forms to be sent back to Wyndham  - one to set up a direct pay for MFs, and one to establish an RCI account. I set up our payments online so didn't use that form, and sent back the RCI form right away. Then, I called about a week ago to check on the status of our RCI account, and it seems that nothing ever came of the form I sent back. So, owner services just initiated the RCI account, and I'm still waiting.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 30, 2011)

Trinity524 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Thank you in advance for your assistance.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately with Wyndham, on purpose or not, they will find reasons to drag out a purchase for 4-8 months! Our original purchase was from an owner who told his RETAIL purchase took nearly 6 months to be fully complete (and another 2 years to have CORRECT information recorded) and he warned us of 4-6 months easily for resale. HA! I wish! It took nearly 8 months to get our deed but over 8 YEARS (yes years) to get the final trace of the previous owner properly excised from our records. For 7+ years our annual fees came in two letters - one with our proper information (week 1) and the other with everything correct EXCEPT the name - Week 2. We got so used to it that we'd joke abut it as each and every "owners update" promised to correct it "ASAP" but, of course, it never happened. We finally got serious about it in 2007 and it took over a year to actually get the proper name on the account. We enjoyed about three years with it right & then we sold. Guess what? The old, incorrect information somehow resurfaced and our new deed to the new owner got rejected & had to be corrected! Total time - 6 months and counting!  Hopefully it is all correct now but I'll actually believe it when I see the billing in the new name and not before. 

Wyndham back office /financial is a terrible group to deal with and the new billing rules are only making it worse. Makes me feel less anguish parting with what had been one of our favorite systems to use. That part they have right - but it was becoming too costly, too many unfavorable rule changes and recently an easy rental so thats how we're going forward in the new world order. Still think Wyndham as a system is one of the best values in all of timeshare at resale prices.  But you have to learn it and use it carefully just like all timeshares to get the value out.


----------



## lkstan (Jan 30, 2011)

*speed up wyndham*

I just bought Wyndham 300k points, Palm-aire, Pompano Beach, fl.     Had immediate contact with closing company, etc.  hope it goes better than these posts.   sounds like the problem is with wyndham rather than the closing companys though.

Has anyone lost the first year points because of the delays?  could be a problem with purchases late in the year?

Can anything be done to have wyndham speed up the process,  ie frequent calls, emails, etc.

Costs included the payment of 1/2 half of 2011 Maint. fee,   wonder if Wyndham would speed the process if you told them you would not pay any more mainten fee until xfer was complete?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 30, 2011)

lkstan said:


> ...   wonder if Wyndham would speed the process if you told them you would not pay any more mainten fee until xfer was complete?



:rofl: :hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical: :rofl: 

You will learn ....:ignore: If anything that will only make sure you go to the bottom of the "to do" list. You had better hope that the MF for 2009 & 2010 were paid for ==> once your name is on that deed, you inherit all the unpaid bills.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Wyndham holds all the cards*



lkstan said:


> I just bought Wyndham 300k points, Palm-aire, Pompano Beach, fl.     Had immediate contact with closing company, etc.  hope it goes better than these posts.   sounds like the problem is with wyndham rather than the closing companys though.



Yes, the problem is all Wyndhams. 



lkstan said:


> Has anyone lost the first year points because of the delays?  could be a problem with purchases late in the year?



Yes. Best to have any reservations needed made by the current owner as they transfer with the deed.  That way you get the use no matter how long it may take Wyndham to complete it. 




lkstan said:


> Can anything be done to have wyndham speed up the process,  ie frequent calls, emails, etc.



Nope. Tried them all and got nowhere. 



lkstan said:


> Costs included the payment of 1/2 half of 2011 Maint. fee,   wonder if Wyndham would speed the process if you told them you would not pay any more mainten fee until xfer was complete?



They don't care. They just add outrageously high fees even if the real problem of delay is theirs & , since they are the management and hold all control, you are helpless to "force" them to do anything like removing a fee. You have to go in knowing Wyndham financial is in total control and you live with that or sell - no other real options. Overall the system is so good of a value at resale that you can afford to overlook the hassles. When it isn't anymore you sell.


----------



## Timmuscat (Jan 30, 2011)

When I bought in 2008, the whole process (from date of purchase on ebay to date of finally booking my first reservation) took 5 months.  If I didn't call all the time (mainly to Wyndham), it probably would have taken even longer.

Bottom line: you need to make youself a pest because Wyndham hates resale owners.  It is really ironic because the resale market saves Wyndham.  Without us, many angry retail buyers would simply stop paying their maintenece fees and give up their timeshares.  We provide a needed secondary market of willing buyers who pay ongoing maintanence fees that support the entire system.  Nonetheless, Wyndham still treats us like second class owners.  It is really stupid on their part.


----------



## DrBopp (Jan 31, 2011)

My experience with Wyndham was just the opposite. I had 3 different resale purchases from mid September thru October and they all were on my account by December 31, 2010. I also bought a 4th contract in late November. I am waiting for those points to be added to my account by the end of February. Just have to wait and see. 

Gordon


----------



## mustang (Jan 31, 2011)

I purchased resale in mid October. I recieved the deed just 2 weeks ago. Who knows when I might see something from Wyndham?? I am not holding my breath. It will probably be months from now....


----------



## Trinity524 (Feb 2, 2011)

I just heard from the closing agent today.  She was preparing the title to be sent to be recorded.  I asked her about the length of time and was told she would be sending the info to Volusia County tomorrow.  It takes about 30 days to get it back, depending on how busy they are.  Volusia doesn't have as many records as lets say Orlando or Vegas, but she still said 30 days.  Then she sends me and Wyndham a copy to be moved over.  Said it's about 60 days from there.  I will keep everyone updated on the progress.  Where are your home resorts if you bought resale?


----------



## littlestar (Feb 3, 2011)

Trinity524 said:


> Where are your home resorts if you bought resale?



Wyndham Smoky Mountains, Gatlinburg, TN, for us.


----------



## Trinity524 (Feb 3, 2011)

littlestar- You found me!!!  YAY!!! 

Can't wait to be able to do eveything on my own!


----------



## New2time (Feb 3, 2011)

Purchased mine mid Sept- Smokey Mtns- resale- had my finalized paperwork about 3rd week of Dec- was able to make my bookings and pool points before my year start- Overall, not too bad- pretty much what I expected - however, friends have purchased resale at same time and have yet to receive their finalized paperwork.

Go figure


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Feb 3, 2011)

We purchased a deed from Smoky Mountains and one from Grand Desert. Our closing company said those 2 counties now have electronic deed filing so it is only like 3 - 7 day turn around with the county but then you still have to wait the 6-10 weeks with Wyndham before the deed shows up on your account.

Jason


----------



## Arnie (Feb 3, 2011)

*pretty decent Turn around*

I bought on Dec 22nd. I received the deed about 3 weeks ago. Checked yesterday and the account is active in Wyndham. I think that is a quick deal. Actually expected longer. But, like most, the times are very inconsistent.


----------



## Trollair (Feb 3, 2011)

I purchased 2 contracts in mid October 2010 through eBay.  Both used different closing companies.  Each company took only a month to get a copy of the recorded deed.  I received my first contract from Wyndham on 1/4.  I created an online account that night and made a reservation immediately.  The second contract appeared on my Wyndham account on 1/20.  I made a reservation using those points as well...and borrowed some 2012 points.  

My experience has been nothing but good.


----------



## Free2Roam (Feb 4, 2011)

Arnie said:


> I bought on Dec 22nd. I received the deed about 3 weeks ago. Checked yesterday and the account is active in Wyndham. I think that is a quick deal. Actually expected longer. But, like most, the times are very inconsistent.



WOW!  6 weeks?  Now that's the fastest turnaround I've ever seen.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 4, 2011)

Trinity524 said:


> littlestar- You found me!!!  YAY!!!
> 
> Can't wait to be able to do eveything on my own!



Yeah, I hang out over here, too.  I have learned a lot from Tuggers.


----------



## Trinity524 (Feb 4, 2011)

How can you find out if the countie you are recording in has electronic deed filing?


----------



## Trinity524 (Feb 4, 2011)

Duh, I just called Volusia County (we are soon to be owners at Ocean Walk) and they said you can just walk in or mail only.


----------



## JimMIA (Feb 7, 2011)

Woo Hoo!  I finally got my welcome packet to Wyndham!!    

That would be the same packet that was mailed initially on December 2, and again shortly after Dec 28.

Oddly, it's dated *February 1, 2011*. There's a lot of stuff about timeshares I don't understand, and that little discrepancy is just one more...


----------



## JimMIA (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh...and I'm still not in RCI yet.  :zzz:


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 7, 2011)

JimMIA said:


> Oh...and I'm still not in RCI yet.  :zzz:



Just call reservations and have them transfer the call to the Wyndham/RCI people.  Have your contact number available.  They should then put on the Wyndham people on a conference call and open the account on the spot.   If you want to do it tonight, call quick, they close at 8.  Will check to see if can be done online.

Looked at the RCI site, do not see anything readily available to register on line.  If you wait for RCI to do it I do not think it gets done.  I think under RCI proceedures, you have to initiate the call.  Good luck.


----------



## JimMIA (Feb 7, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Just call reservations and have them transfer the call to the Wyndham/RCI people.  Have your contact number available.  They should then put on the Wyndham people on a conference call and open the account on the spot.   If you want to do it tonight, call quick, they close at 8.  Will check to see if can be done online.
> 
> Looked at the RCI site, do not see anything readily available to register on line.  If you wait for RCI to do it I do not think it gets done.  I think under RCI proceedures, you have to initiate the call.  Good luck.


I've tried that through Wyndham/RCI 3-4 times, and will try it again tomorrow.  

All Wyndham/RCI has is some number for a DVC related account, and they told me to call *Disney Vacation Club* Member Services for further info.  _(No lie -- you can't make this stuff up!)_

The most recent call was last week when "Michael" in owner relations told me an RCI account number had been issued, but the person who had that information had not come into work yet.  "Michael" promised to call me back with the info, and a subsequent call to owner relations confirmed that "Michael" had, in fact, written in the notes that he was going to call me back.  

That was last Tuesday.  Apparently the only person in the Wyndham organization who can help me is a little late to work.

I *know* DVC would give me MUCH better service, but unfortunately they don't have the power to establish a Wyndham/RCI account for me!

It only took Wyndham two MONTHS to send me the owner's packet, so I'm confident they will establish my RCI account in my lifetime.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 7, 2011)

JimMIA said:


> ...It only took Wyndham two MONTHS to send me the owner's packet, so I'm confident they will establish my RCI account in my lifetime.



Try over 2 years for me to get my RCI account for my Wyndham member number.


----------



## JimMIA (Feb 7, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Try over 2 years for me to get my RCI account for my Wyndham member number.


Now THERE's a hopeful note!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 7, 2011)

JimMIA said:


> Now THERE's a hopeful note!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



After I got the Wyndham RCI Weeks account, I did get a couple of good 28K exchanges before the new rules hit (exchanging back into Wyndham). But RCI Points got me into DVC and Manhatten Club.

Right now _WORK_ has me stuck on the home front.   

Yee, my two annoying things both start with W.


----------



## Trinity524 (Feb 7, 2011)

Today my DH emails the closing company and asks for confirmation as to when the deed went out to be recorded (see pp where they said Thursday)and the said they finished it on Friday and it will be in the mail tomorrow.  DH thinks this is all a scam and nobody can buy a TS on ebay, so now he's all over it.  Keeps asking if I gave our SSN or anything besides our address and names.  I told him I hadn't, but he's still leary.  We have the website for Volusia County recording so in 7-10 business days he will be happy.

JimMia- AWESOME for getting your packet!!!! :annoyed: sorry you can't get in the RCI portal.


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 7, 2011)

JimMIA said:


> I've tried that through Wyndham/RCI 3-4 times, and will try it again tomorrow ... when you call insist on talking to a supervisor.  It appears their are more than one account that are attached to the contract.  Do not let them give you less than a supervisor. A RCI Supervisor is more than one account exists, Wyndham Owner Services may not be able to fix it.


----------



## Boochi (Feb 7, 2011)

JimMIA

The same thing happened to me and I was able to get in RCI about 2 weeks ago- did they send you an enrollment form for RCI with your welcome letter? If you've filled that out- they should have your RCI member account number within a week. You can also do it on the phone as someone else here mentioned- which would be much faster. Once you have that number I would ask for an RCI web rep- they were the only ones who were able to give me access to the RCI portal on the Wyndham website.

It took me a few days of calling- but it was all worth it!


----------



## JimMIA (Feb 8, 2011)

Karma appears to be working in at least one way.  I got an owner satisfaction survey about my conversation with Michael on January 31.  Being a conscientious owner, I naturally completed it promptly.

If anyone actually reads those things, someone will not be pleased.

Also called again - nice owner relations agent, zero help - and filled out a second feedback report on the website.  The first feedback report is what finally got my info packet sent, so we'll see if this does any good. :annoyed:


----------



## Trinity524 (Feb 14, 2011)

I looked online today and the deed recorded!!!


----------



## ronparise (Feb 15, 2011)

I am in the middle of a Wyndham transaction. The ebay seller told me to expect it to take 3 months. 

It took about 6 weeks to get the deed back to me. At that 6 week mark Wyndham was also notified (by the title company).  I called Wyndham right away to ask if they had indeed received the notification. and told that it might be there but it wasnt yet in their system. I called back 2 weeks later and was told they had the notification and to expect another 8 to 12 weeks


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 18, 2011)

There is the purchase phase with getting Wyndham to accept your ownership, then if there is a PIC contract that then has to be done.  For a PIC contract I am at about 5 months and still counting to complete the process.  At this rate, I am not sure I will be able to use the PIC points this use year.  This is something else to consider when purchasing a contract from Wyndham Vacation Resorts that involves a PIC process.  Unfortunatly, I was unaware the PIC contract program fees have to be paid on a continuing basis even if RCI does not accept the PIC contract.  This is something that is not real obvious.  The contract is with Wyndham, the program fees are paid to Wyndham and the unit in question was leased through Wyndham's sales arm (on behalf of the Sands Ocean Resort) in conjunction with the purchase of Towers on Grove.

Just heard back from Wyndham, the E-Mail basically translates that it still RCI's call.  The PIC process should be disclosing that the honoring of the PIC contract by RCI is optional and you do not necessarily get any Wyndham Points under this program.


----------



## STEVIE (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi, what is the PIC contract? Sue


----------



## rrlongwell (Feb 18, 2011)

susgar said:


> Hi, what is the PIC contract? Sue



If you own timeshares not in the Wyndham Vacation Resorts system and buy a new one from Wynhdam, they will let you add up to two of them into VIP credit status and you are supposed to be able to convert them, on an annual basis, for Wyndham points.


----------



## Trinity524 (Feb 19, 2011)

In seeing the Deed online, I realized it showed how much we paid.  I then realized I could see how much was originally paid for the points because I just looked by name.  On my Special Warranty deed it had the original owners names, so I looked it up and they just bought in 9 months ago for over $27,000!!!  Thank God for boards like this.  I can't imagine paying 27000 for what would equal one or two vacations in nine months...


----------



## Trinity524 (Feb 26, 2011)

I heard from the Closing company and they have mailed the deed back to me in the mail today.  I was informed that the information was sent to Wyndham and it should be 4-6 weeks from here.


----------



## JimMIA (Mar 2, 2011)

Just wanted to come back and give a hopefully-final update on our saga.  We appear to now be completely set up and fully functional.

If you go back to post #6 in this thread, you'll see an account of the first couple of months of our Wyndham account setup.  Long story short, we purchased on July 19, and confirmed that everything was now set up yesterday, March 1.  

Initially, there was a glitch that was not Wyndham's fault, but *from the time Wyndham received the corrected, recorded deed on October 18, our account setup took 4 1/2 months.*  Total time, from purchase to fully operational was 7 1/2 months.

The other thing I wanted to share was *the only route that worked for us*.  We called everyone suggested numerous times, did feedbacks on the Wyndham website twice, but all of those efforts only got us lip service.  Everyone we spoke to was very nice; nobody had any ability to get anything done.

The thing that *WORKED* was the *owner survey *received in January seeking feedback on one of our contacts with Owner Services, referred to in post #36 above.  By that point, we had our Wyndham account set up, but had not received the owner packet, and were struggling with trying to get the RCI account set up.  I filled the survey out and I was brutally honest about the poor service I'd received.

That survey prompted a call from *Quality Assurance*.  The very professional woman I spoke to there gave me her direct telephone number, said she was going to fix things, and followed up.  Even with her efforts, it still took almost an additional month to get the RCI account established, but I was very impressed with her service-oriented attitude and persistence.

So...FINALLY...we are fully set up and looking forward to our first Wyndham stay at Bonnet Creek in May.

To everyone still wading through the process...GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Free2Roam (Mar 3, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Trinity524 (Mar 3, 2011)

I can't find the post I posted last night?  Hopefully this is not t duplicate..

So I am in the 14 business day period where I know they have the resort transfer fee and the paperwork, but even if I called them, they wouldn't acknowledge that they do.  What it is the number that I call to follow up once that time period has passed?


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 3, 2011)

JimMIA said:


> The thing that *WORKED* was the *owner survey *received in January seeking feedback on one of our contacts with Owner Services, referred to in post #36 above.  By that point, we had our Wyndham account set up, but had not received the owner packet, and were struggling with trying to get the RCI account set up.  I filled the survey out and I was brutally honest about the poor service I'd received.
> 
> That survey prompted a call from *Quality Assurance*.  The very professional woman I spoke to there gave me her direct telephone number, said she was going to fix things, and followed up.  Even with her efforts, it still took almost an additional month to get the RCI account established, but I was very impressed with her service-oriented attitude and persistence.
> 
> ...



Although that worked for you in this case it is far from assured. We tried it a number of times over 5+ years to help get our resale in the correct name - no go!  Thankfully we got tough and went back to the seller and asked them to refile the deed - that triggered a new "transfer" that finally got it corrected. Good thing e did it when we did as since then the seller - Holiday Group (who REALLY wen all out to get it done) has since disappeared. If it was still screwed up we'd have no one to go to now and it could have screwed up our sale to a new owner. 

As it was they somehow managed to revive the old, incorrect information during their "regular" delays to recording / accepting the newly issued deeds at the resort (which had already been OK'd & recorded by the County).  It is just to make resale less attractive in their sick minds.  Ultimately the exact same information / deed was accepted as there was nothing wrong with it - only THEIR screwed up database - to start with.  While we greatly enjoyed the Wyndham system we are now very happy not to have to deal with them anymore.


----------



## Trinity524 (Mar 3, 2011)

Any have the phone number to new account set up?


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 4, 2011)

Trinity524 said:


> Any have the phone number to new account set up?



800 251-8736 ask for Owener Relations for Wyndham Account matters.  For the Wyndham side of RCI ask for them.  For Title Issues, one of the options is the Title Department.


----------



## Trinity524 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks!  I will call them at the end of the week to see if they will acknowledge that they have received the paperwork


----------



## Trinity524 (Mar 8, 2011)

Called Wyndham and they couldn't be nicer.  They received my paperwork on 3/1.  They said call back in three weeks to check up on the paperwork.


----------



## erixunz (Apr 9, 2011)

Trinity524 said:


> Called Wyndham and they couldn't be nicer.  They received my paperwork on 3/1.  They said call back in three weeks to check up on the paperwork.



Just curious if you've had a chance to follow-up with Wyndham and if they give you an estimate for the transfer to be completed.  I called earlier this week for my resale and they said they received the paperwork on 3/8, but it's now taking 8-12 weeks for processing because of the volume they're handling. Ugh, that would mean about 6 months between when my purchase and when the points are finally in my account.


----------



## New2time (Apr 12, 2011)

My friends FINALLY received their final paperwork...mid April. Purchased in end of Sept. Had a mixup on names wrong on deeds. Their names were on two different deeds. I had purchased at the same time (all resale) but mine was finalized in end of Dec.


----------



## Trinity524 (Apr 12, 2011)

Still waiting for my paperwork to go through!  Here as a guest now.


----------



## Trinity524 (Apr 17, 2011)

Ladies and Gentleman,

I am officially a Wyndham owner!  I found out while I was going on my first timeshare presentation in Daytona when they pulled out the paperwork and it showed our names on it as of 4/14.  Just wanted to update everyone that it took a little under 2.5 months. :whoopie:


----------



## massvacationer (Apr 17, 2011)

2  1/2 months isn't bad....congrats !!


----------



## erixunz (Apr 23, 2011)

erixunz said:


> Just curious if you've had a chance to follow-up with Wyndham and if they give you an estimate for the transfer to be completed.  I called earlier this week for my resale and they said they received the paperwork on 3/8, but it's now taking 8-12 weeks for processing because of the volume they're handling. Ugh, that would mean about 6 months between when my purchase and when the points are finally in my account.



Logged in this morning to book an extra couple of nights next month in Kauai and found my resale purchase has been processed and the points/contract are now under my account! 
 :whoopie: 

My timeline was:

Purchased in late December
Received copy of deed transfer paperwork in late January
Early March - Wyndham received transfer paperwork
mid-April - Transfer complete!

That's almost four months from purchase to completion of the transfer. I'm guessing the process was slowed down because of the holidays and also because Hawaii transfers are reputed to take a little bit longer. I just bought another resale earlier this week for Wyndham Ocean Boulevard so we'll see how long a non-Hawaii transfer takes.


----------



## Trinity524 (Apr 24, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------

